# new bench



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Thinking of buying a new bench anybody tried this one out.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Browse/ID72/14419322/c_1/2%7Ccategory_root%7CSports+and+leisure%7C14419152/c_2/2%7C14419152%7CHome+gym+equipment%7C14419293/c_3/3%7Ccat_14419293%7CWeights+accessories%7C14419322/r_001/1%7CPrice+Cut%7CYes%7C1.htm

:laugh:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just what i need to up my bench lol


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

WTF!! Have they aimed this at steroid taking toddlers or what!


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback I'm definately getting it then.lol


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> WTF!! Have they aimed this at steroid taking toddlers or what!


Maybe for nap50 taking neds


----------

